
Why America Feels Like a Post-Soviet State - colinprince
https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/why-america-feels-like-a-post-soviet-state
======
danbolt
This article might not be the most fun read for folks, but I think it does
paint a good argument of a culture that encourages presenting good news to
your boss even when there is none isn't a healthy practice.

------
acephal
Isn't this, put another way, Taleb's ethical precept of "having skin in the
game?" \- Post-Soviet and Trump Administration governments both demonstrate a
complete lack of stakes in the outcome of the common person. The only place
they have "skin in the game" is in the reified virtual reality of an insular
bureaucracy.

